# InkSoft Adds Two New Software Developers



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

InkSoft has added two new developers to its team of software professionals. This brings the group’s total to 40. 

As an InkSoft software developer, James Sparks will put his many years of experience at hardware and software companies to work helping to improve current InkSoft features. This includes adding new functions that incorporate customer feedback and emerging technology. 

Sparks was previously employed at Edupoint, a leading developer of K-12 student information systems in Mesa, Ariz., and he also teaches at Phoenix College. 

Jacob Schellenberg holds a Bachelor of Arts in Visual and Game Programming from the Art Institute of Phoenix. Previously involved in interactive educational game development at PING (the golf company), he brings his passion for the development process to his new role as an InkSoft software developer. 

Meet the most recent additions to InkSoft’s expanding staff at InkSoft Adds Two New Developers to the Team | InkSoft.

For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------

